# Blue Sharpshooter Leafhopper



## tomhooper (Jun 15, 2009)

_Oncometopia orbona_. Got a small patch of sunflowers that came up from bird seed that is just full of Leaf Hoppers of all different species. Should keep me busy for several days.

Canon XSi, Canon 100mm Macro, Canon MT-24EX flash, tripod.


----------



## Kethaneni (Jun 16, 2009)

Great picture!


----------

